# June Meeting



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The June meeting is *tentatively* scheduled for Rob's House in Cinci on Saturday, June 23rd at 2pm. Rob has been doing some work on his house so there is a possibility he may not be able to host the meeting.

Is anyone else who can host the June meeting in case Rob can't?

Since there was a low turnout for the May meeting I will cover Estimative Index fertilization and hopefully Erik can cover the Perpetual Preservation System method of fertilization.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Yep, I'll definitely be covering PPS+Pro. I think people will be really impressed with it....


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Troy McClure said:


> Yep, I'll definitely be covering PPS+Pro. I think people will be really impressed with it....


That would be awesome because I've been serriously considering switching my tanks over from EI to PPS Pro. It sounds like a lot less/easier maintenance.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

After talking with Rob, he is unable to host the June meeting so I will host it at my house in Centerville this month. I will cover EI dosing and it appears Erik will cover PPS+Pro dosing though the change in meeting location may influence Erik's presentation.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I sent an e-mail out to everyone this morning about the meeting. If you did not get an e-mail from me, please PM me your e-mail address and I will make sure I have your correct e-mail address. Also, if anyone needs my address or phone number send me a PM and I will get it out to you as soon as possible.

As stated in the e-mail I have a lot of plants, fish, and dry goods to get rid of before moving. No price is too low on the dry goods and all dry good donations will go to the club!

I look forward to seeing everyone on Saturday


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm out.....again................

In a meeting today at work I was notified I would have to be on-hand for some Taiwanese Professors meeting alllllll weekend. Yay. That's exactly how I wanted to spend what was going to be my only free weekend in about a month. I don't think there's an emoticon to show how pissed i am. I've worked over 40 hours this week already and I was looking forward to FINALLY giving the PPS-Pro presentation because I've got it up and running on my 50gal, though I'm still tweaking it a bit.

Maybe I should get a video conferencing system set up...

Matt - let me know what we can do to make other arrangements for the fish and plants.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I was not happy that I could not attend. Did I miss out on anything good? Glad I didn't miss the PPS presentation.  Was attendance better than last month? :mrgreen:


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

rwoehr said:


> I was not happy that I could not attend. Did I miss out on anything good? Glad I didn't miss the PPS presentation.  Was attendance better than last month? :mrgreen:


You were missed at the meeting and turnout was a bit low but better than last month. I think that is to be expected during the summer months. We didn't cover fertilization at all since attendance was low. Hopefully we can cover fertilization at the July meeting, assuming Erik can make it


----------

